# First Fox Litter



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

1 week old
























Chocs leg looks weard in this one, ill have to check it tomorrow.









And the suprise chocolate fox


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:gwavebw 
That's great
Feed 'em up nice and big. We look forward to seeing them on the bench soon, hey PPVallhunds!
x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they look super,Congrats!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

will do, just waiting for some maxeys


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorumable! *coochie* I love the way the pigment shows on the tails; topside only!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah like a racing stripe lol.....wonder if it makes them go faster?


----------

